# Are big V8's what they were in the old days?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've got 3 modern V8's at the moment, but don't think they are quiet the blood and thunder they were. Whats your favourite blood and guts V8?

This was despite the looks.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

depends what you mean by the old days. 1984 Chevy Monte Carlo SS










Now you might be thinking yeah yeah yeah but that's just a small block 305. Well maybe this one is

But mine which looked about the same had a 454 big block stuffed under the hood and that is old skool :thumbsup:

Kinda miss living in the USA in the 80's


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I've only owned a 3 cylinder 1.2l Skoda. I'll take anything  old school merxades certain ly works for me though


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

first you need carboration for top acceleration. fuel injection is designed for good milage and "no smoke" not for racing.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> first you need carboration for top acceleration. fuel injection is designed for good milage and "no smoke" not for racing.


 Really, forget your V8's and give me a rotovator. :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

how about "street legal" big engine cars at the drags?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

vinn said:


> how about "street legal" big engine cars at the drags?


 Like this ?






Or this ?


----------



## Andyj56 (Dec 12, 2015)

Nigelp said:


> I've got 3 modern V8's at the moment, but don't think they are quiet the blood and thunder they were. Whats your favourite blood and guts V8?
> 
> This was despite the looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

No ya lump! I don't mean it doesn't look good. I mean it looks refined like the modern day ones we have! Bit of a sleeper, Q Car or whatever they are called. What I was trying to get at is, big V8's in stock form are very refined now - not quiet as raw as they were. 

The old Merc is yes a classic!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've had loads over the years, petrol, desiel, lazy big blocks, screaming small blocks, Chevy, Ford, Pontiac, Buicks and a Mopar.

The biggest standard ones were 500 cubic inch in a couple of old Caddys I had.

@WRENCH

There is no doubt that the Hemi is enshrined in muscle car folklore but both GM and Ford fielded some heavy hitters as well. Back then due to the insurance companies and pressure from the environmentalists power outputs were conservative and loads of them had way more than advertised. GM's big block LS6 with 450hp, their L88 and ZL1 with 500+ Ford's cammer big blocks.

http://www.chevyhardcore.com/tech-stories/engine/the-427ci-big-block-comparing-l88-zl1-zz427-engines/

The savy bought Buicks. I had a 70 455 GS, to be fair back then I had no idea what I was buying. All I knew was it looked good and when the bloke stamped on the loud pedal all hell broke loose so I had to have it.

:biggrin:










https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.hotrod.com/articles/hemi-killer-buick-gs-vs-gtx/amp/


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@BondandBigM A good friend bought a new 2nd generation California spec Camaro with the 5.7 V8. It came in via Liverpool so we drove it home, greatly disappointed by it's "lack of power". Once all the emissions junk was disposed of and got the engine breathing, the difference was huge.

You'll probably know that these old boats had a 4.5 L V8 Hemi in them,










designed by the man who gave us the Triumph Bonneville. Put in something lighter and a bit of work they could go.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM A good friend bought a new 2nd generation California spec Camaro with the 5.7 V8. It came in via Liverpool so we drove it home, greatly disappointed by it's "lack of power". Once all the emissions junk was disposed of and got the engine breathing, the difference was huge.


 Most of mine were old or had the emissions junk removed and the motors breathed on a bit.

A couple that spring to mind that were a bit quick was the Buick and a 71 Firebird Formula 400 that had had a bit of engine work. The Formula 400 pulled like a train. And my truck with its 7.3 turbo powerstroke V8 International diesel, it had enough torque to pull a train.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> And my truck with its 7.3 turbo powerstroke V8 International diesel, it had enough torque to pull a train.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 I helped a mate put a 6.2 V8 GM diesel in an old Range Rover. ( The very heavy iron one) apart from being able to pull away in top at idle, it was a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> I helped a mate put a 6.2 V8 GM diesel in an old Range Rover. ( The very heavy iron one) apart from being able to pull away in top at idle, it was a lot of work for nothing.


 Never had a GM diesel, I seem to think they weren't turbocharged though ???



















Now this is a brave bloke riding around on this contraption.

:huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Never had a GM diesel, I seem to think they weren't turbocharged though ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No turbo, and with standard diffs around 55mph. Originally with the auto box, when you hit the "kick down" it just about stood on its nose due to the discrepancy between maximum rpm and road speed.

Now this is a brave bloke riding around on this contraption

Not as brave as him.










And some things just look plain wrong. Brings a whole new meaning to riding a motorcycle.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> @BondandBigM A good friend bought a new 2nd generation California spec Camaro with the 5.7 V8. It came in via Liverpool so we drove it home, greatly disappointed by it's "lack of power". Once all the emissions junk was disposed of and got the engine breathing, the difference was huge.
> 
> You'll probably know that these old boats had a 4.5 L V8 Hemi in them,
> 
> ...


 My Dad served his time at Nelson Engineering in the 60's and the Owner was a bloke called John Ash ex army sergeant major and alcoholic. He drove one of those Daimlers usually into lamp posts.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I still long for one of those old things. I know they are well dodgy and that owning one would be like going out with the female version of Dracula. But there is just something about them.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Still wish I'd bought one of these in the 90's never cheap but going mental now.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Ford US's "HEMI"

*
427 SOHC "Cammer"Edit
*



SOHC engine showing cam, rockers and timing chains



Examples of racing 427 SOHCs

The Ford single overhead cam (SOHC) 427 V8 engine, familiarly known as the "Cammer",[36]was released in 1964 in an effort to maintain NASCAR dominance by seeking to counter the enormously large block Chrysler 426 Hemi "elephant" engine. The Ford 427 block was closer dimensionally to the smaller 392 cu. in. first generation Chrysler FirePower Hemi; the Ford FE's bore spacing was 4.63 in (117.6 mm) compared to the Chrysler 392's 4.5625 in (115.9 mm). The Ford FE's deck height of 10.17 in (258.3 mm) was lower than that of the Chrysler 392 at 10.87 in (276.1 mm). For comparison, the 426 Hemi has a deck height of 10.72 in (272.3 mm) and bore spacing of 4.8 in (121.9 mm); both Chrysler Hemis have decks more than 0.5 in (12.7 mm) taller than the FE.

The engine was based on the high performance 427 side-oiler block, providing race-proven durability. The block and associated parts were largely unchanged, but an idler shaft replaced the camshaft in the block, which necessitated plugging the remaining camshaft bearing oiling holes.

The cast-iron heads were designed with hemispherical combustion chambers and a single overhead camshaft over each head, operating shaft-mounted roller rocker arms. The valvetrain consisted of valves larger than those on Ford wedge head engines, made out of stainless steel and with sodium-filled exhaust valves to prevent the valve heads from burning, and dual valve springs. This design allowed for high volumetric efficiency at high engine speed.

The idler shaft in the block in place of the camshaft was driven by the timing chain and drove the distributor and oil pump in conventional fashion. An additional sprocket on this shaft drove a second "serpentine" timing chain, 6 ft (1.8 m) long, which drove both overhead camshafts. The length of this chain made precision timing of the camshafts an issue at high rpms.

The engine also had a dual-point distributor with a transistorized ignition amplifier system, running 12 amps of current through a high-output ignition coil.

The engines were essentially hand-built for racing, with combustion chambers fully machined to reduce variability. Nevertheless, Ford recommended blueprinting before use in racing applications. With a single four-barrel carburetor they weighed 680 lb (308 kg)[37]and were rated at 616 horsepower (459 kW) at 7,000 rpm & 515 lb·ft (698 N·m) of torque @ 3,800 rpm, with dual four-barrel carburetors 657 horsepower (490 kW) at 7,500 rpm & 575 lb·ft (780 N·m) of torque @ 4,200 rpm. Ford sold them via the parts counter, the single four-barrel model as part C6AE-6007-363S, the dual carburetor model as part C6AE-6007-359J for $2350.00 (as of October, 1968).

A bit back you could also buy an aftermarket overhead cam set up for Chevy V8 engines as well.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Mr Turners V8 in something lighter, sounded like heaven but handled like a pig.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

What about some odd ball V8's










Any ideas what is in :biggrin:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> What about some odd ball V8's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forwards? :clap:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Ignore


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> What about some odd ball V8's
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what is in :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


>


 Well Done :yes:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

These were old school, in S and S2, the S4 always felt like it should have worn a Merc badge.










Had a Prussian Blue '86 S2 like that paid 3 grand for it and covered 30,000 reliable miles in 2 years back in 2004/6. Sold it for what I paid.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The original "King of the Hill" ZR1


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> The original "King of the Hill" ZR1


 Always fancied a Callaway :yes: ...hope i've got that name right, like them but yanks ain't my speciality. I'm more down at heel, but from a top European Finishing school. Say the odd old Merc or Porker.

I fancy a mustang










But i'd fall off


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://bangshift.com/bangshift1320/watch-this-nasty-volvo-wagon-dominate-a-drag-race-in-sweden-ls7-and-a-big-single/?utm_content=bufferbe0b4&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

The Viva nearly had him.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

How about a 1957 Guzzi V8 ?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> How about a 1957 Guzzi V8 ?


 Nice, ajusting all those sets of points must have been a bitch.



A few years back I bought some machine tools from a dealer and part of his sheds rented out to a bloke that had a CNC machine shop.

He had a top fuel dragster bike with a transverse V8 engine. It didn't half howl when it fired up.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Or this ?


 Despite what they say and sure he does have a run out in it now and then but if thats genuinely "street legal" pigs can fly.

I want to know where he takes it for an MOT

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

WRENCH said:


>


 ^^The Avanti is fabulous. 55 years old & looks 21st century.

Always admired the rear engined, air-cooled, V8 Tatra...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

dapper said:


> ^^The Avanti is fabulous. 55 years old & looks 21st century.
> 
> Always admired the rear engined, air-cooled, V8 Tatra...


 Drool


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

"In 1973 the Guinness Book of World Records awarded EJ Potter's V8 Dragbike "Widowmaker 7" the coveted title of "World's Fastest Motorcycle", finally making official what many in America already knew when they dubbed him the "Michigan Madman". There was nothing Potter wouldn't do to go faster - including removing his clutch entirely because he was losing too much power due to it slipping. He'd built the clutch from a Harley-Davidson drum brake, and although he'd tried to make it as strong as possible, it just couldn't handle the 500+bhp Chevrolet V8.

The Michigan Madman grew up in Ithaca as the son of a scientist, he had initially raced on dirt tracks in Michigan but a dream was forming to somehow install a V8 automobile engine into a motorcycle frame and see how fast it would be. Obviously this was complete madness, which goes a long way towards explaining his nickname. Over the course of his experimentation he built 6 V8 drag bikes before the Widowmaker 7, a few of which were written off in fiery crashes (unsurprisingly).

EJ Potter raced in the USA, and made trips to drag strips in England, Australia, and Canada. In his early days of competing the event organisers would pay him $1 for each mile per hour he achieved over 100mph at the 1/4 mile speed trap. Due to his homemade clutch he was only clocking ~115mph, but removing the clutch and fabricating a direct drive system he was able to instantly increase his speed to 136mph. This may not sound like much but $36 per run went a lot further in the 1960s than it does today.

With the clutch removed, Potter built a simple centre stand which would allow the rear wheel to spin freely. He would hold the revs at ~7500rpm, then when the green bulb illuminated he would push the bike forward off the stand and hold on for dear life.

Widowmaker 7 is fitted with a stressed-member Chevrolet small-block 350 cubic inch (5.7 litre) V8 with Crane gear-driven roller cams and rockers, Brodix aluminium heads, 12.5:1 forged pistons, a 1960s Vertex Len Hughes-built magneto, and Kinsler-rebuilt Hilborn fuel injection.

If you fancy yourself a bit of a madman the Widowmaker 7 will be auctioned by Bonhams on the 26th of January with an estimated hammer price of $65,000 to $85,000 USD - which seems fair given that this was once the fastest motorcycle in the world."


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

^^^^^^^ Early inspiration ?

Things were a bit slower in 1907, but equally insane. :laugh:

http://www.odd-bike.com/2012/11/curtiss-v8-worlds-fastest-motorcycle.html


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe not as quick althought eights and 150+ mph isn't too shabby these Ozzies are a bit more real world than the Victor bloke.

No crash hat, no shoes

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Obviously I would not condone such irresponsible behavior.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Farm Truck

:biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Just an asides the 632 is 10,356cc

These Rednecks do global warming in style.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Just an asides the 632 is 10,356cc
> 
> These Rednecks do global warming in style.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 Introducing emulsified lathe coolant and propane into the inlet manifold on diesels works wonders. :yes: although I have witnessed a flywheel explode as a result. :huh: 6000rpm out of an old Ford D series was pushing it a bit.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Introducing emulsified lathe coolant and propane into the inlet manifold on diesels works wonders. :yes: although I have witnessed a flywheel explode as a result. :huh: 6000rpm out of an old Ford D series was pushing it a bit.


 My old F350 diesel ran on just about anything.

@mach 0.0013137 it could even "roll coal" on environmentally friendly chip fat.

:laugh: :laugh:






:biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> My old F350 diesel ran on just about anything.
> 
> @mach 0.0013137 it could even "roll coal" on environmentally friendly chip fat.
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: Love it Bond, just the sort of prank the old man would play on the guy's at work.

Keep 'em coming........sod the watches. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Karrusel said:


> :laugh: :laugh: Love it Bond, just the sort of prank the old man would play on the guy's at work.
> 
> Keep 'em coming........sod the watches. :thumbsup:


 Payback didn't quite work out






:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It might seem to us Brits a bit made up an scripted but I worked in America a few times over the years and at the risk of upsetting any Yank members the place for full of these neanderthal rednecks. Big truck, bigger guns.

Hence why I'm not in the least bit surprised that the Trumpster is currently sitting with the big red button under his thumb.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Always loved these.










My mates first car was a V8 Pilot woody like this one.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This is my V8 runabout:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Take a look at @A_mericanMuscle's Tweet:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/A_mericanMuscle/status/822995995118211072?s=09


----------



## myrolexuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes they are they still make a great noise and still thirsty


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I have 2 big V8's and a V10, u cant beat a big V


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

sssammm said:


> I have 2 big V8's and a V10, u cant beat a big V


 Churchill reckoned so. :laugh:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Anybody remember this one from back in the day.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Anybody remember this one from back in the day.


 Yes I do, but this was my favorite.












BondandBigM said:


> Take a look at @A_mericanMuscle's Tweet:
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://twitter.com/A_mericanMuscle/status/822995995118211072?s=09


 Is that the one off "Gas monkey"?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Yes I do, but this was my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one off "Gas monkey"?


 Never seen the Bond Bug before. I think the Trans Am I posted was one of a sort of updated re-issue from a couple of years back and they obviously used Reynolds to promote them but he is supposed to actually owns the original Bandit T/A which might be to do with the Gas Monkey blokes.



















I saw this back in the day in the day. And it had a big block Chevy V8 in place of the V12


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> I saw this back in the day in the day. And it had a big block Chevy V8 in place of the V12


 Sammy Miller used to take his bike to the Classic Six Day Trials at Fort William in a Rover pickup.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some more silliness.


----------

